# British Royal Navy Diving Lights



## Tone90 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like you could beat a wale to death with those, what battery do they use, can you convert them to led, let`s have a look inside 

John.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2017)

Very cool!! dont want to drop those on your foot Now i know what a torch looks like that is good for life.............and the afterlife.


----------



## Tone90 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 27, 2017)

Awesum!!!


----------



## Tone90 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Barbarin (Mar 27, 2017)

Really beautiful lights. They seem to me made from machined SS and die cast aluminum. A I wrong? Would you be so kind to show us some of the internals? Disassembled unit?
Thanks, 
Javier


----------



## Tone90 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Barbarin (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 27, 2017)

Those are really cool. Thx for posting..


----------



## magellan (Mar 28, 2017)

Very cool thread and lights. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Tone90 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheers A


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the photos. Are the bodies made of aluminum (aluminium!) or steel?


----------



## Tone90 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi, the bodies are made of cast aluminium and the switch is stainless steel.


----------



## howdah (Oct 4, 2017)

Just found this site, was looking around as I have found one of these diving lights in my shed, forgot I had it, picked it up when I was working "somewhere" a long time ago ..........


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to CPF.

Good first post. Perhaps you can tell us a bit more about your dive light.


----------

